# Mosquito Sunday?



## Full_Choke (Apr 13, 2004)

Anyone going Sunday?
Planning on Causeway bait shop around 6:30 Am.
Home made shanty with blue tarp. North of the first pack depending on what we get.
Lost alot of fish today! Dull hooks and not heavy enough line?
Steve


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Im right behind ya!


----------



## Full_Choke (Apr 13, 2004)

Woke up late with "Bucket back "! 
Water by 7:30?
Steve

Please check PM's


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

well i only got a few feesh today.. it was nice meetin ya full choke. also met bill fish...thinkin about packin it up till next year.. been going out everyday just about since x mas that walk out is gettin to me.. today i rode the bike out with shanty in tow....


----------



## Lightman (Jul 22, 2008)

I was out today and had a lot of fun as usual. Slow pick, ended up with 4 crappie and one nice eye, lost an eye at the hole too. Nice meeting you Full Choke - we saw each other at the end of the night at the parking lot. 

Hey Fishmaster - we didn't meet but I saw you! I got out early afternoon today and I was walking out while you were riding in...I looked up and said 'that's awesome' and you replied 'better than walking'...sure looked like it! Pretty cool idea towing your gear with the bike...although the gear looked very light.


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

Headin' out this morning. Should be at Causeway by 9:30 or so.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

are people getting back out be the island or are they still walking out by lindas?


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW (Apr 15, 2004)

A few went out to the island today but we are unsure of the ice conditions up there. They are still walking out here, most of them going in between the island and the causeway.

We have a pic of Pruski's walleye, caught right by the island on the "Causeway Bait & Tackle" thread 

-Sarah


----------



## bszoke (Dec 22, 2008)

can someone give me directions to the bait shop from cleveland


----------



## leadcorebean (Jul 17, 2006)

best way i can tell u is 480 e to 422 e take rt 528 n about 2 miles merge right on 88 e and that will take right to the causeway


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW (Apr 15, 2004)

bszoke said:


> can someone give me directions to the bait shop from cleveland


I went to mapquest to try and give you a general look.

http://www.mapquest.com/maps?1c=Cleveland&1s=OH&2c=Cortland&2s=OH&2a=2233+Greenville+RD&2z=44410

You can also go to this link

http://www.causewaysportinggoods.com/directions.asp

And click on customized directions and they will do it for you 

Let me know if you need more info. 
Our phone # 330-637-7076

-Sarah


----------



## bszoke (Dec 22, 2008)

found the causeway website after i posted mabey be going today or tomarrow


----------



## leadcorebean (Jul 17, 2006)

i thought about 1 last trip tomorrow myself anyone else plan on going ?


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Was there today. Didn't catch a lot of keepers, only 3 crappies, but caught 15 fish. Ice is still very good at over 7 inches. Lots of snow drifts tho. Wind was terrible today.


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

Sorry I missed you chaunc. Ended with a small eye, 1 perch, several nice crappie and a gill. Threw quite a few back. Minnows and waxworms on Genz glow bugs worked for me. Keep it moving up, they were following it. fished north of the first point about 1/3 across in 13 fow. Gonna try for 1 more trip this week.


----------



## walleyewonder (Mar 26, 2006)

How was the ice out there? Any weak spots as you walked out?

Thanks


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

no weak spots I could see. Ice is pretty consistent. Steer clear of the bridge and stay north and you should be fine.


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

sorry about that if i would of known that u where a member i would of stoped and met with ya..i try to travel light as i can..sure beats walking 20 min to get to your spot. not enuf hours in the day to do all that walking. i think next year i wont be the only one on the ice on a bike.lol as long as theres a little bit of snow on the ice it isnt bad to ride a bike.


Lightman said:


> I was out today and had a lot of fun as usual. Slow pick, ended up with 4 crappie and one nice eye, lost an eye at the hole too. Nice meeting you Full Choke - we saw each other at the end of the night at the parking lot.
> 
> Hey Fishmaster - we didn't meet but I saw you! I got out early afternoon today and I was walking out while you were riding in...I looked up and said 'that's awesome' and you replied 'better than walking'...sure looked like it! Pretty cool idea towing your gear with the bike...although the gear looked very light.


----------



## Lightman (Jul 22, 2008)

I was out pretty early yesterday (for me anyway), on the ice and set up around 8..was glad to get the call from wannabitawerm that he was heading out, always nice to have friends out there. Didn't realize you were out there chaunc, would have been nice to say hello, as well as fishmaster.

To anyone trying to get there from the west, see leadcorebean's directions below, they are about as simple and direct as they get.

I didn't see any weak spots either, aside from the slight amount of slush right at shore that's been there, which seems to be hardening up after the last few days. The open water near the bridge, particularly on the south side is getting considerably larger by the day. Open water is castable (not sure if that would produce) from the parking area on the northeast side of the bridge.

Yesterday was definitely windy, although a solid ice pack around the edge of the shanty and I had no issues. I ended up getting 7 keeper crappie and a ton of throwbacks, using minnows and a variety of options on my one deadstick and one jigging rod. Lost a walleye at the hole and said some choice words. No flags on the two tip ups all day, nor had I ever caught anything on the tip ups since I bought them. So at the end of the day I was packing up to leave, went to go get my tip ups to put them away, and despite no flag (frozen!) on the end of one tipup was a 15" eye!  I was happy with a fun day on the ice (gave my crappies to wannabitawerm, I'm not a big fan of eating them) despite getting skunked as far as eyes/perch go, and then what a bonus/turnaround right when I was leaving. Ya never know....love this game!


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

I think i'm getting an OGF flag next season. I have a fishtrap pro but so does a lot of other guys that fish there. Cant say... stop by the FTP and say hi. Maybe i'll bring a radio and listen to some loud music..... Oh hell no!!!!!  I hope to get out again thursday. Maybe i'll get another chance to meet some of the OGF crew then. 
Hey Fishmaster, maybe i'll get a three wheeled bike to pull my stuff out next season too. Old folks, you know.


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

or u can do what i did take some black tape and put ogf letters on it.. iv had a few members find me that way... ill be gettin a new shanty this weekend and i will be doing the same thing to it..id like to get a flag but from afar u really cant see them.. fish master


chaunc said:


> I think i'm getting an OGF flag next season. I have a fishtrap pro but so does a lot of other guys that fish there. Cant say... stop by the FTP and say hi. Maybe i'll bring a radio and listen to some loud music..... Oh hell no!!!!!  I hope to get out again thursday. Maybe i'll get another chance to meet some of the OGF crew then.
> Hey Fishmaster, maybe i'll get a three wheeled bike to pull my stuff out next season too. Old folks, you know.


----------



## Lightman (Jul 22, 2008)

so what do we think - is today's warm weather gonna ruin mosquito? Would love to head out possibly tomorrow, def this weekend if the ice holds up...what are people's thoughts?


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

well in my opinion from what im seeing on the weather report i dont thinks its gonna last this warm up. but I could be wrong but im seeing ...
Thu
Feb 26
Cloudy

48°
43°
20%


48°F

Fri
Feb 27


AM Rain

46°
22°

70%



46°F


Sat
Feb 28


Partly Cloudy

38°
24°

10%



38°F

Sun
Mar 1


Few Snow Showers

25°
14°

30%



25°F

Mon
Mar 2


Few Snow Showers / Wind

19°
15°

30%



19°F

Check Flight Delays
Tue
Mar 3


Few Snow Showers

32°
30°

30%



32°F

Wed
Mar 4


Partly Cloudy

35°
31°

10%



35°F

Thu
Mar 5


Partly Cloudy

41°
30°

10%



41°F

Fri
Mar 6


Mostly Cloudy

34°
27°

10%



34°F

it might hold up,but im done for the year.som iv packed it up for the year,so good luck on your outting but be careful.. fish master


----------



## Dfrenzy (Dec 18, 2008)

While mosquito sounded like some kind of a rock band today I would have to say yes it will hold up. I drilled about 8 holes today and it was about 9 inches in all of them. They are letting a lot of water out or it sure appears that way. I walked out around 6:45 this morning and when I came back around 11:30 or so it looked as if it had dropped an inch or so but it was iced all the way to the edge. The waterfowl seems to be keeping the bridge area open around the causeway. As for the fishing well your gonna have to come out and wet a line and see for yourself. After today you will probably need your cleats again. There wasn't much snow on the ice but i'm sure what was there will probably be gone and will be slick again.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Shaved my beard down and cut my hair last night......... I'M DONE!!!! Putting my gear in the storage shanty in the morning. Had a pretty good time this season. Thanks for all the info and tips.


----------



## Lightman (Jul 22, 2008)

Anyone going out tomorrow? Strongly considering it as it sounds like it may be the last day..


----------



## water boy (Feb 10, 2009)

Ice should hold for tomorrow, beyond that will be determined by amount of rain tomorrow night. Late ice brings some great, fast bites. Bigger baits and fish up in the water column.


----------



## Full_Choke (Apr 13, 2004)

Might give it another try Sat.
Heck if it "mist" enough so we cant work on Friday I could always set in the shanty!

Fishmaster: I ended catching 3 bluegills 1st thing Sunday after I met you. Thanks for the curse!

Lightman:You fishing this weekend?

PondHopper: Wish you and that other guy next to me.

??? Last Saturday when I was just getting on the ice someone kidded me about my homemade shanty (condo) and gear looking heavy. It is!! Spent 12 hours both days in it. Even took a nap. Was nice not wearing any insulated clothing and warm hands!
Was this anyone from OGF? Sorry I didnt stop to talk.

Clean:
3 bluegills
2 perch
15 crappies
3 walleye


----------



## Lightman (Jul 22, 2008)

Fullchoke - if the ice holds up past tomorrow I will absolutely be there all weekend. Wannabitawerm and I are hitting it tomorrow, come join us. If you come out look for me in the blue fish trap pro..


----------



## Full_Choke (Apr 13, 2004)

Let me get that straight, The BLUE fish trap?


----------



## Lightman (Jul 22, 2008)

That's the one buddy, I'll be easy to spot! 

Actually if you want to find us I'll be in the fish trap pro and wbw will be in a dark grey shappell(sp?).


----------



## Full_Choke (Apr 13, 2004)

I'll have my Frabill flip(black) this time not the condo!


----------

